# need sails



## rive (Nov 10, 2014)

I am looking for a set of used sails for a 14' Oday Javelin.


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

Where are you located? There are a number of used sail brokers, first among which is Bacon's in Annapolis MD.

Get the luff and foot dimensions you need from the spars and dive into their listings.

I'd give you a link, but I'm not allowed to as I haven't posted enough messages. (???)


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

mf70 -- get posting!! It only takes 10.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Rive,

14 feet isn't a huge boat. It might be reasonable to get a kit from Sailrite and sew your own. I've read reviews from people who have done that and are quite pleased with the results. I plan on making a new mainsail this winter. Another thing to consider . . . are you sitting? Poly. No, really. Look for poly sailiors. They literally make sails from tarp material, Tyvek, stuff like that. I think just because they can. At least you'd be making a statement!


----------



## ericgfx01 (Apr 15, 2010)

What are some of the better places to get a used sail on the west coast?


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

Can't help. I never even knew used sails were a "thing" when I was sailing in California. 

I'm in Maryland now. I can vouch for Bacons. If they have a sail with the correct hoist and foot dimensions, and they say it is in good condition, you will be impressed. I can't imagine shipping would be too much.

They didn't specifically list anything for an O'Day Javelin, but they do have small sails. Have a look.


----------



## irmedic (Aug 13, 2010)

I find that used sails or cutting a sail for furling is nearly as expensive as new ones from Island Planet Sails. Drop shipped from china, excellent service and selection.


----------

